# Santa Cruz Dread 40% Off Alert



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I looked at Folkway Music's web page and they have on the front page a one day only (which day??) sale on a Santa Cruz D for 40% off!! From what I can tell, it is new, but slightly shopworn. 

I am not associated with the store in any way other than having had purchased my Collings from them last year. If my shoulders allowed my to play dreadnaughts comfortably, this'd be mine!

http://www.folkwaymusic.com/
http://www.folkwaymusic.com/new-instruments/santa-cruz-guitars/scgc-d-model-0515/


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

The one day sale has been on for a few days now, I noticed it on Wednesday, I think  I'm not familiar with the pricing on these. Is the price of $5495 the regular price or the price discounted by 40% ? I know that Santa Cruz guitars have a great reputation but I have never played one.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

That's a good question ... I had assumed that there was a 40% discount to be applied to the $5495. I'm afraid to follow up further because if it is really a great deal .... sometimes I don't know how to stop myself!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I am not a big Santa Cruz fan but that has to be the list price and you take 40% off. Nothing exotic about this one to make it north of 5K with 40% already taken off. That would make it a 9K plus as list for a Sitka and Indian Rosewood? No way.


----------

